# CCW responsibilities



## Hatt (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello, I have been lurking these forums for a while and find them fascinating. I think it’s great that people in MA have a chance to read and interject into conversations held by police officers and citizens concerned with the law in Mass. 

I have recently received my CCW, it was an easy process for someone who has not been convicted of any crimes or disqualifying activities, and I was impressed by how efficiently the officers and participating entities responded to my request. I requested my class A because I carry large sums of money in and out of less than safe neighborhoods on a regular basis and I have a newfound interest in target shooting with rifles and handguns. Along with these reasons came my understanding of the importance for Americans to embrace and practice their rights to keep and bear arms. 

My questions tonight are the following,

If perchance, I am pulled over for a motor vehicle infraction, is it my duty, or should I otherwise, inform the officer that I am carrying a firearm?

and

How do Massachusetts Police in general feel when it comes to non LE, private citizens that are well practiced and comfortable with their choice in firearm, carrying a firearm on a daily basis. Do you think it is good or bad that the public exercises the 2nd?


I am holding off on carrying my firearm until I understand the law as pertains to the first question. 
Thank you,
mph


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolfman....... You have had my 27 inch Sony for 4 months now !!!!!! The Super Bowl is coming !!


----------

